# Scully's Agility Journey



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Agility is a lot of fun and a great way to develop your partnership with Scully. Rukie was a little over one when we started and they still put the jumps very low for him. Barely off the ground. I hope you and Scully have a blast.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good luck with your classes, sounds like a lot of fun for you both.


----------



## scully91 (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks! Class just got cancelled for tonight. I'm grateful though. I just tried walking her in our neighborhood and it was difficult. (Not for her - she was on cloud 9!) Roads are plowed and then snow covers them quickly again. Next Tuesday will be her start date!


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

With our first and past Golden, we never went through agility training. It sounds like it will be a fun experience for you both. We're in the process of getting a new pup in Feb. This is something we may want to consider after our pup gets old enough. I will be interested to see how your progress goes. Enjoy and keep us posted.


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

Agility is a lot of fun - I am sure you will have a blast! Even if you never end up competing it is a great way to bond and be active with your dog.


----------



## scully91 (Sep 4, 2018)

Last night went really well! She's the youngest in the class. The trainer was a little skeptical if she could keep up which was a downer for me but by the end she said she was shocked at Scully's ability to focus and listen and really impressed. Woohoo!

Six dogs altogether in our class. One other Golden who is three and very sweet. We did basic stuff and Scully caught on quickly by watching the dogs who went before her. She loves the tunnel (even when they curved it) and is very iffy about the tire. It's lowered so she doesn't have to really "jump" much through it but it still freaks her out. _Loves_ the table and did the longest "wait" of any dog in there! I think she could've just sat there all night haha. She strangely loves her wait command which is fine with me. Our homework this week is practicing her "come arounds" through a cone and each week we need to be teaching one new trick and showing it in class. Whew! Yesterday was so much fun and I can't wait to see her progress!

At the end of class our trainer brought out her Doberman (she also shows them) and he put on quite a show for our beginners! Amazing. In the beginner class she said we don't get to the weave poles. So it was really fun watching such a strong, sleek dog doing what he clearly loves. Scully sat watching in awe. Got home and fell asleep against the coffee table... did not enjoy being moved to bed haha. It just looks so uncomfortable!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It sounds like you both had a great time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your first class sounds like it was a lot of fun. Great to hear how well Scully did, sounds like you both really enjoyed it. 

Love the picture of her crashed out next to your coffee table.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Way to go! Keep up the good work! Dog sports can be addicting though, so watch out! ;-) We have a training logs thread each month for documenting things we've worked on. Check it out!


----------

